# Some of our win for 2011 :)



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some of our 2011 show wins with our wonderful goaties.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats great! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...congrats...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful! Is Heartbreaker a daughter of Legacy's then? LOVE Legacy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Pam and Mandara Farm :hug: Yes Moja (Heartbreaker) is a daughter of Legacy. She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oooo, I love Sweet Mabeline! She's built alot like my Annika. Great job with your goaties. Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!

You have some awesome looking goats...and those placings show just how well they are "put together" Great job :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful goats and congrats on all the wins! That is awesome!! :leap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your wins. They are well deserved.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam


 :thumb: Your welcome.... :greengrin:


----------

